# solar to run swimming pool pump ?



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Would it be expensive to hook my swimming pool pump up to solar? I can not find any info on running a swimming pool pump off solar. What I need is... when the sun is shinning, pump is running. Dont need it to run if the sun is not shinning. Here is the info off the pump. I dont know what you would need because I dont know a thing about electric or solar. So here's what I wrote down...
HP 1 1/2
volts 115
RPM 3450
Amps-pump load 15.0

Would it be hard and costly to hook this up? 
I have it running off an extension cord. (I know this is wrong) And it runs my bill up in the summer months. 
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

I'll leave the running the pump on solar to the PV experts here, but I am wonder if you heat the pool? And, if you heat it, how do you heat it?

Usually the heating is a bigger energy sink than running the pump, and solar pool heaters are cheap and effective.

Gary


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

No, I dont heat the pool. I know there has to be a way to just run that pump off a solar panal. I dont need batteries. Just need for the pump to run when it is sunny outside. Even with electric I unplug at night. I didnt know if it would be expensive or not.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You would need an inverter with an AC pump. I would just get a DC pump and a panel or two (depending on size needed) to run the pump. It would prob be cheaper in the long run than trying to mess with the AC pump. This is for the filter, isn't it?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

dragonfly1113 said:


> No, I dont heat the pool. I know there has to be a way to just run that pump off a solar panal. I dont need batteries. Just need for the pump to run when it is sunny outside. Even with electric I unplug at night. I didnt know if it would be expensive or not.


Hi,

You might find some info at this link that will get you to a solution:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterPumping/waterpumping.htm

Some of these pumps run with a direct solar PV connection, but probably not the type of pump you use on a pool. You might just try calling or emailing the Dankoff site that is one of the ones listed at the link above. If there is a way to do it, they will certainly know.

Gary


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> You would need an inverter with an AC pump. I would just get a DC pump and a panel or two (depending on size needed) to run the pump. It would prob be cheaper in the long run than trying to mess with the AC pump. This is for the filter, isn't it?


So far what I have found is a DC pump alone would cost over $1,000. Then I would have to buy the panel or panels to run it. I dont know how much solar panels run per panel. Oh and the DC pump I did find, I dont know if it is for in ground or above ground. I need one for above ground. 
And yes... this is for the filter. 
On avg. running the pump I have off electricty runs my bill up an extra 65+ a month. Thats an avg of $325 a year.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

SolarGary said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might find some info at this link that will get you to a solution:
> http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterPumping/waterpumping.htm
> ...


Thanks for the site link Gary.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

dragonfly1113 said:


> Would it be expensive to hook my swimming pool pump up to solar? I can not find any info on running a swimming pool pump off solar. What I need is... when the sun is shinning, pump is running. Dont need it to run if the sun is not shinning. Here is the info off the pump. I dont know what you would need because I dont know a thing about electric or solar. So here's what I wrote down...
> HP 1 1/2
> volts 115
> RPM 3450
> ...


What you have posted is a 1725 watt draw per hour-------1725 watt of panels(really need a little more wattage) will cost you in the area of $8500---you will have to buy a charge controller, a large inverter probably true sine wave(pump motors don't like mod. sine wave) and some batteries. Maybe about $11,000 will get you a decent set-up to run that BIG AMP motor if you do All ther instalation. If you went to a DC motor or a smaller pump--- you could probably save some money!! Good Luck. Randy

Edited to add--- If you are thinking of doing this--To save money---I would keep the pump on grid. Just my 2 cent's worth.


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi....You might find this website interesting. Most solar powered pumps are on the smaller size because of the energy required to run them. I get a lot of my solar equipment from www.realgoods.com In the Holiday 2006 Resourse Guide catalog, I found the solar pumps on pages 100-102. Good luck..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You might wanna keep that extension cord handy.

Yes you can easily run that existing pump on solar pannels. . . .(with out batterys no less)

Many many solar pannels are hooked in series for up to 600vdc. (think several thousand bucks)
That voltage is fed into a fancy inverter .( 4 - 5 thousand bucks ) which will spin your pool pump.


Still got that extension cord . . .??


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Fire-Man said:


> What you have posted is a 1725 watt draw per hour-------1725 watt of panels(really need a little more wattage) will cost you in the area of $8500---you will have to buy a charge controller, a large inverter probably true sine wave(pump motors don't like mod. sine wave) and some batteries. Maybe about $11,000 will get you a decent set-up to run that BIG AMP motor if you do All ther instalation. If you went to a DC motor or a smaller pump--- you could probably save some money!! Good Luck. Randy
> 
> Edited to add--- If you are thinking of doing this--To save money---I would keep the pump on grid. Just my 2 cent's worth.


uhhhh, I am keeping my pump on the grid. I thought it would be cheap er. 
Plus I dont plan on staying here for many more years. Thank you so much for giving me some prices so I would know what I was dealing with. Me being a girl... I understand money not watts, kilowatts, amps, ect.... just plain ole money explains it all to me  
Thanks again,
Susie


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> You might wanna keep that extension cord handy.
> 
> Yes you can easily run that existing pump on solar pannels. . . .(with out batterys no less)
> 
> ...


  Yep I still got that extension cord. I think this year I will just pay someone to come out and run some electric out by the pool so I wont have to use the extension cord.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Everybody.... You All Have Been A Lot Of Help.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I also run a pool and have tried to figure out a way to use solar,but it would cost about 8000 total to run off solar and inverter,not worth it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

dragonfly1113 said:


> uhhhh, I am keeping my pump on the grid. I thought it would be cheap er.
> Plus I dont plan on staying here for many more years. Thank you so much for giving me some prices so I would know what I was dealing with. Me being a girl... I understand money not watts, kilowatts, amps, ect.... just plain ole money explains it all to me
> Thanks again,
> Susie



Susie, Keep in mind that is you were to run your pump 4hrs per day instead of ALL day, then you could cut the cost of your solar system. But Still it cost Alot. I have a Pool too, but Not a BIG one like you have. My pump draws about 150 watts per hr instead of the 1700+ yours draws, But if you were to go with a smaller pump, then your pool would not stay as clean. Staying on grid and maybe cutting back on your RUN time might be the Best Saving. Randy


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like you might get off cheaper by stocking it with catfish.....


----------

